# Got to go visit a goatie friend today :)



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Well today was really special! I FINALLY got to go meet a goatie friend I had been talking too for months!

Heres the backstory LOL

So many of you know who the breeders Poppy Patch are. Well I had LONG admired a Sugar Creek buck they used to own, his name was Sallys Max and he was SO PRETTY and had wattles hehe.

I was messing around online a couple months ago and cam across a new website and the breeder was pretty close so I decided to check it out. MAN IM GLAD I DID! Because the FIRST buck she had listed was my MAX! I had to email her!

Well he had been going back and forth talking about bloodlines and who the nice local goats are. And she LOVED that I knew who max was because around here NO ONE knows the Sugar Creek lines so that really made us connect! She was being SO nice saying she would sell me a max daughter for cheap.

Anyway, she had put up a really nice buck for sale on her site and I emailed her and asked about him a few weeks ago. Thats another story LOL

But I told her I really wanted to come visit, and she had asked about leasing my Buck so I wanted to go meet her and see what her farm was like.

Today was PERFECT! I got there and got to see my Love Max! Who I may actually use on a doe this fall. She DOESNT allow outside breedings but because im letting her use jasper we are going to trade and I feel so special hehe

I went and sat in her doe pen and OMG this CUUUUUUTE little Cou Clair girl with WATTLES jumps in my lap and fell asleep! EEEKKK I was in love hehe. She has like 6 wattle goats(all from Max) and it was awesome being able to hang out and play with her goats

Thats pretty much my story LOL I was just so happy that it went so well! I cant believe it and im so excited to see our friendship bloom!

Goat people are amazing


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Yay! :clap: What a great sounding day! Goat people are the BEST! :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OH and she said she would totally LOVE to trade, co own, swap bucks for a little, anything like that! Im so stoked to do this!

I really REALLY want her little doeling....shes not for sale but she did tell me to take her home hehe I was so dang tempted

Its really good to meet breeders near you that are willing to do these kinds of things 

She also insisted I show with her next year and said she would come get me and load up some of my goats in her car!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...that's great Laura! I have a buck and doe from Max...nice buck! :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh ya! Hey, has your doe freshened? We were trying to find udder pics of his kids...Got his full sister but no kids!

You should see all his does from this year. OMG talk about super dairy! She kept like 6 and they are all stunning, you can definently tell who is their daddy . The doe im in LOVE with is out of max....The prettiest white cou clair...I want her sooooo bad


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Not yet...hope to get her bred within a few months. She looks just like daddy...black with wattles.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh NICE! Hope she has a nice udder, Id love to see it! Ya, max is really nice and we are really suprised that no one knows about Sugar Creek. Those were some NICE goats!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, i'll have to send you ff pics when she kids. She's a beautiful doe out of Adora Belle. Very promising and I have her full brother so this will also be an exciting kidding to see just what her udder looks like. I'm crossing my fingers she'll be a keeper.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh YAY! That would be awesome!

Is she on your website? I will make sure to tell my friend, she was really hoping to find people who had daughters.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I haven't added her to my website yet, but here brother is on the jr. bucks page. Poppy Patch SM Rockstar


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh wow hes very nice! Cant wait to see her 

When I go back, I will make sure to take pics of some of Maxs kids and him too. He was very bucky today and I barely pet him before he started peeing everywhere


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks.  Yeah...I bet he's getting pretty nasty...I can't even give my bucks a pat on the head now...though they beg me for scratches. Sparks sprayed me right up my leg the other day when I was talking with a buyer! Ewwww. :laugh: I think he was upset with me cause I wouldn't pet him. :lol:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

HAHAHA ya....I pet him cause to me hes SUPER AWESOME lol and it was worth the bucky smell on my hand. He started peeing though. Geeze even his kids were acting SO bucky today it was funny! Everytime I tried to pet his buck kids they would make the noises and run around, too cute since they werent even a month old hehe

Bucks need love too! lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: 


That is wonderful.......... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm glad you had a good time!  Goat folks are AWESOME!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

YA had the best time and wish i had more time lol


----------

